# Total max weight hangable on single stud



## phloaw (19 Jun 2021)

I'd like to hang a gas central heating vertical radiator on a single timber stud behind a thin plasterboard wall. The stud is 38mm wide (actual size) and (presumably, difficult to measure) around 75mm deep. The radiator would weigh around 35kg in total, spread across a number of screws which can vary between four and ten (I have some freedom with that).

Would that be ok? If yes, what screw size would you recommend?

Thank you.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (19 Jun 2021)

The weight is trivial, though you need to be sure that the stud is correctly secured top and bottom.
I would use 6.0 X 80 and probably around 4 of them


----------



## phloaw (19 Jun 2021)

sometimewoodworker said:


> The weight is trivial, though you need to be sure that the stud is correctly secured top and bottom.
> I would use 6.0 X 80 and probably around 4 of them



Thanks! Is there a non-invasive way of checking the stud is adequately secured?


----------



## topchippyles (19 Jun 2021)

If there is a row of noggins through the centre it should be fine


----------



## phloaw (19 Jun 2021)

topchippyles said:


> If there is a row of noggins through the centre it should be fine


No horizontal noggins according to stud finder and magnet. However, the stud I want to hang stuff to corresponds to another perpendicular cavity wall starting behind it.
Is that useful information?


----------



## sometimewoodworker (20 Jun 2021)

phloaw said:


> Thanks! Is there a non-invasive way of checking the stud is adequately secured?


Yes, but it’s a bit caveman.
Screw a short stud to the wall using the fixing locations that you are going to be using. Slowly begin pushing down on the stud. If you see no movement in the wall by the time you have put all your weight on the stud you will know it’s going to be OK. Of course I think your weight is going to be rather in excess of 35kg


----------



## phloaw (20 Jun 2021)

sometimewoodworker said:


> Yes, but it’s a bit caveman.
> Screw a short stud to the wall using the fixing locations that you are going to be using. Slowly begin pushing down on the stud. If you see no movement in the wall by the time you have put all your weight on the stud you will know it’s going to be OK. Of course I think your weight is going to be rather in excess of 35kg


Sadly it is 
Out of curiosity, what's the purpose of the short stud as opposed to pushing directly on the wall?


----------



## sometimewoodworker (21 Jun 2021)

phloaw said:


> Sadly it is
> Out of curiosity, what's the purpose of the short stud as opposed to pushing directly on the wall?


With the stud you will be pushing down, simulating the precise loading pattern that you want to use and in the way you will use it, just putting a significantly greater load, so if (and I really mean when) there is no deflection you will be sure that the lighter laid you want will be OK. 

pushing the wall (apart from making you look stupid  ) will be a completely different load and if the wall is unsafe you could damage it beyond repair, while pushing down (if you get movement) you can stop as soon as you see a problem.


----------

